# The Emperor planned the Heresy all for the sake of saving Horus



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

From the very beginning of creation Horus was always the favorite of the Emperor, however the Emperor knew all in advance. He/it knew all that would befall reality in the ages to come, and all that was transpiring every moment of every fading perception.

The Emperor knew that all reality would be subjected to eternal torment, drear, disaster and ultimately a shift in paradigm.

The Emperor desired to spare Horus of this at the sake of all existence, so the Emperor took Horus and melded him with both reality and immaterium...with both humanity and chaos. For it was the only way to give Horus the needed conditioning to escape...

First the Emperor subjected Horus to humanity, and later the Emperor willed Chaos into him. This caused Horus to be in tune with the Emperor's will, for Horus now encompassed both spectrum's of that which so composes the Emperor's will.

In the moments upon the vengeful spirit when the Emperor confronted Horus, it was never about destroying Horus for he could have done so in the blink of an eye. The Emperor confronted Horus with only one purpose, the very purpose he/it set out from the start of creation, to give life and true escape to Horus from the "hell" of their reality.

The Emperor erased all shackles upon Horus, and assisted him in transcending the infinite loop of existence that all others were trapped in. Truly Horus was blessed...for the Emperor hand led him to freedom, while all others retained their shackles in the infinite loop of torment and drear.

All was created for the sake of Horus...and yet Horus in his new found freedom is not even aware of it, that all those left behind still suffer to this very moment...in a never ending loop of misery and disdain.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

lux thread..................fuck

again evidence


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmmmm....


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

So the Emperor caused the deaths and unimaginable suffering of humans beyond count just so that Horus, a being created for the apparent purpose of saving humanity, could ascend beyond the suffering that this act would cause? How does that make anything even approximating sense? I realize that expecting your posts to be rational, or provide evidence, is foolhardy but I want to give you the benefit of the doubt and an opportunity to defend your position.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

MEQinc said:


> So the Emperor caused the deaths and unimaginable suffering of humans beyond count just so that Horus, a being created for the apparent purpose of saving humanity, could ascend beyond the suffering that this act would cause? How does that make anything even approximating sense? I realize that expecting your posts to be rational, or provide evidence, is foolhardy but I want to give you the benefit of the doubt and an opportunity to defend your position.


The deaths of the unimaginable numbers in the paradigm of the Emperor were nothing more than illusions, tools serving a purpose that inherently are devoid of existence. The reality of which the humanity, the Emperor and all others reside in is a "prison" so to speak, a correctional facility. The Emperor's "love" for Horus was of such proportion that he sacrificed his/its' only opportunity at having a true sentient being as its friend, in order to allow it to be free from the "prison".


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

where are you locked up lux? 

so your saying that the emperor and all others live in a mental facility and that the deaths of coutless billions were just an illusion. 


just no


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> where are you locked up lux?
> 
> so your saying that the emperor and all others live in a mental facility and that the deaths of coutless billions were just an illusion.
> 
> ...


The reality the Emperor was set over, and all those who were sent to it...were all there for correctional...learning purposes.

For you see, the Emperor was the Warden, all inhabitants that were born into it, created, were all put there by other means. It was a facility meant to induce learning, through means of suffering, drear, disdain...to induce appreciation. It was designed to intake countless inmates from once they were put into it, and then they were put into an infinite loop of never ending "death" and "life" so they could truly experience their own self to understand what they put others through in their pre-incarcerated reality.

Horus...was never meant to be there, the Warden wanted to spare him...thus the Warden being from a different spectrum of existence viewed the inhabitants of reality as nothing more than passing phantoms....for time varies vastly depending upon ones state of existence...

The warden chose to sacrifice the illusions, the phantoms who had already burned up their "time", in order to give Horus freedom and an opportunity to "live" outside the "prison".


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

42. This number is the answer to every question, supposition, declaration, theory and outright ramblings you may have. So, no more need for any of these threads.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> 42. This number is the answer to every question, supposition, declaration, theory and outright ramblings you may have. So, no more need for any of these threads.


They often say that 42 is a number associated with existence, in similar step how the chaos "gods" all are interleaved with a number...so too is the number 42 interleaved with a particular "entity"

In this particular incident it has to do with the "Star gods", and their relation with reality.

For the 4 is symbolic for the 4 aspects of the ctan, the night bringer, the deceiver, the outsider, and the void dragon. The 2 is symbolic for their duality like state with existence, for they are of the materium yet they interlace with an even deeper aspect of it, they transcend into a realm called the hypothetical where only the basis of corks and strings dwell...

For the materium of which warhammer occurs is but the middle...the realm of chaos is but one step further into one pool, while the a step in the other direction of the base materium takes you into the realm where the C'Tan originated.

Thus the origin of 42


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Put the keyboard down slowly... Now reach into your pocket and put the meph on the table...


Not related at all but just noticed my post and rep count weird i've never looked at that and its that... Think i need to put the keyboard down too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

yes yes YES lux


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

You mean the Empress surely? I thought we had all established before that the Emperor was female and had a bit of a thing for Horus?


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Gender is merely an illusion, the term of female is used to convey the feelings of "love" held for horus that drove him/it/her to sacrificing all to save horus.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Lux said:


> The deaths of the unimaginable numbers in the paradigm of the Emperor were nothing more than illusions, tools serving a purpose that inherently are devoid of existence. The reality of which the humanity, the Emperor and all others reside in is a "prison" so to speak, a correctional facility.


If there are people in the 'prison' than their torment was increased by Horus' Heresy. By not only allowing but actively causing (according to this theory) this Heresy the Emperor consigned those beings, and himself, to increased torment. Whether they would actually die is irrelevant as the Emperor is still actively choosing to cause them pain. This is not an illusion and has nothing to do with paradigm (you keep using that word but I don't think it means what you think it means) it is a cold, hard fact (of this bizarre theory). The Emperor chose to increase the suffering of trillions to 'save' one man that he himself created. If the Emperor didn't want Horus to suffer he could've simply never made him. That he chose to do so, and then chose to enact the entire Horus Heresy and the course of 40k, suggests that his goal was infact the increased suffering and that Horus' 'salvation' was unnecessary.



Lux said:


> The reality the Emperor was set over, and all those who were sent to it...were all there for correctional...learning purposes.
> 
> For you see, the Emperor was the Warden, all inhabitants that were born into it, created, were all put there by other means.


One* would think that as warden the Emperor would have the ability to release anyone he chose to, even if by simply removing all security measures that were designed to prevent escape.

One* would also think that, having been sent there for learning purposes it there must be an end state where by these 'prisoners' earn their return to wherever they came from. 

It would thus seem as though the Emperor could have aided Horus and everyone else in either earning their freedom or breaking out but chose instead to consign them all, and himself, to eternal torment so that Horus could take the absolutely hardest way out. That is one hell of a delusional man-crush.

*One here referring to the average human mind and obviously not to whatever Lux has going on in its head. 



> viewed the inhabitants of reality as nothing more than passing phantoms


This is basically the definition of a delusion. So the Emperor (under this theory) is a delusional, sadistic dumb-ass, actually that kind of fits.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I shall further explain from the text of days past...pain and suffering was always the intention, drear, disaster, hatred, all of that was always going to happen to the inhabitants...eternally and forever looped.

Those that are sent to the "prison" are meant to go to the prison, they are meant to experience the very concepts they themselves subjected others to in their lives prior to being entered into the prison.

However Horus was different...he did not exist prior to his entrance into the "Prison", thus the "warden" seeing this as an anomaly sought to correct it.

The "warden" is by no means sadistic, but rather calculative and systematic. The trillions who suffered due to the horus heresy were always going to suffer, the horus heresy was merely an invention by the Warden to grant freedom to Horus who was never meant to be entered into that prison.

Paradigm, the psychological construct through which one perceives and operates from, it is that paradigm of which the Warden based its actions regarding Horus.

Delusional? Perhaps...or perhaps the warden was simply jaded...

Have tended the prison for untold passing's of paradigm after paradigm, reality after reality...the inmates who would always "suffer" become nothing more than lingering echoes, phantoms...all the same. Forever trapped in the "loop" until they "learn" what it is they lack...so they may be reentered into life "outside"


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

The freeing of Horus's shackles and his move to another reality is what caused the big bang. You will find Horus at the edges of the universe shooting outwards on a jet of rainbow flatulence.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Lux said:


> I shall further explain from the text of days past


What is this text Lux? Is it an actual, canonical 40k publication or is it merely the journal into which you scribble your maddest thoughts?



> However Horus was different...he did not exist prior to his entrance into the "Prison", thus the "warden" seeing this as an anomaly sought to correct it.


The Emperor created Horus though, from his own genetic material, this is a canonical fact. If the Emperor did not want this anomaly to occur or did not want Horus to be entered into the prison than all he has to do is not make him. 


You talk about how the prisoners, being presumably all the inhabitants of the galaxy, are intended to suffer "the very concepts they themselves subjected others to". Not to be too optimistic but many of the ordinary citizens of 40k manage to lead perfectly ordinary, even happy, lives; so what exactly are they suffering and what did they do to deserve this 'punishment'? 

Also, you talk first about how the prisoners are meant to suffer eternally, that there is no hope of redemption and the pain is the point; but then you mention that they are supposed to learn something and that doing so is an apparent end to their imprisonment. So is there a way out? Is this prison they call reality a sadistic torment or an opportunity to better themselves? Do you actually have any of this planned out, or do you just respond by inventing new thoughts?


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

MEQinc said:


> What is this text Lux? Is it an actual, canonical 40k publication or is it merely the journal into which you scribble your maddest thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horus was created from the genetic template of the Emperor, in the same manner you were "Created" from the genetic template of your "matriarch" and "patriarch"...

However Horus entered into the reality of grim despair...by other means, the emperors genetic material was just the template for the vessel of Horus...

Horus was always going to enter the Prison, the warden had its task to do and thus it provided the vessel for Horus...if the warden had not done so Horus would have been put into a different vessel but entered none the less...

Not to be too optimistic but many of the ordinary citizens of 40k manage to lead perfectly ordinary, even happy, lives; so what exactly are they suffering and what did they do to deserve this 'punishment'? 

The "citizens" of 40k lead "normal" lives when in accordance to that realities baseline of "normality"...however in comparison to their prior existence before being entered into the "prison" it is by no means "normal"...

The prison is designed to induce its inhabitants to experience all that they subjected others to (prior to their entering of the prison) in their prior life, it is to teach them...their is no "death" in the "prison". However once an "individual" "learns" they are released...however this "rarely" occurs thus why it is called the infinite loop of suffering.

Ultimately to say if I have anything planned out is all for naught, as your own paradigm already dictates that answer. Rhetorical questions tend to be...self repeating...


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm sorry Lux, but after reading all of your info it just doesn't make sense: how can any of these theories exist if they all go against the Colaxical Theory and the Rule of Theruban? If your theories do detest against the golden rule and near impossible to disprove theory, then I have to say all of your logic is jargon, a complete false fabrication of poor logic and thinking.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm sure Matt Ward would love to have you as a guest-writer for one of his codexes in the near future.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

MEQinc said:


> So the Emperor caused the deaths and unimaginable suffering of humans beyond count just so that Horus, a being created for the apparent purpose of saving humanity, could ascend beyond the suffering that this act would cause? How does that make anything even approximating sense? I realize that expecting your posts to be rational, or provide evidence, is foolhardy but I want to give you the benefit of the doubt and an opportunity to defend your position.


>trying to make sense out of a Lux thread


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Lux said:


> Horus was created from the genetic template of the Emperor, in the same manner you were "Created" from the genetic template of your "matriarch" and "patriarch"...
> 
> snip snip


So this in addition to the other thread about how The Emp was in love with Horus .... this would be and incestuous relationship. GW is full of some rather ass back wards people but even they are not down with promoting something that is just so fundamentally wrong.

You, however, are Lux. You are saying by these two threads that father/mother and son were in love .... Does Horus have to call the big E Uncle Dad? 

You eat shrooms and come up with this crazy shit?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

scscofield said:


> The freeing of Horus's shackles and his move to another reality is what caused the big bang. You will find Horus at the edges of the universe shooting outwards on a jet of rainbow flatulence.


Oh, how I laughed! :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sigh


Ten character limit


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Where's the proof? Oh right. None.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Craziest theory I ever heard.


Adramalech said:


> I'm sure Matt Ward would love to have you as a guest-writer for one of his codexes in the near future.


:goodpost:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

WHTF!

That is all.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

It could make sense.
You're all just assuming that The Emperor is sane and has humanities best interests at heart.
He could just be bored out of his mind and wanting to see stuff explode in pretty colours...


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

HOGGLORD said:


> It could make sense.
> You're all just assuming that The Emperor is sane and has humanities best interests at heart.
> He could just be bored out of his mind and wanting to see stuff explode in pretty colours...


You seem to see more so than others....

People are imposing their own values and human perceptions onto the "Emperor", when in fact his/its/her perception of humanity may be vastly different from your own. Thus the way you interact with an ant, or fish, or a puddle could be similarly to how the "Emperor" views humanity.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

*INCEPTION.*


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh really? :wink:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Oh really? :wink:


Fucking LAWL + rep!

Edit: Blah, or rep if I didn't have to spooge it all over other people before I could do so to you again....


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Oh really? :wink:


Well played, sir. :laugh:


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

One may perceive the relation between Horus and its "creator" as being one of a father/mother to a son/daughter/lover, but it is only detestable in your paradigm due to the social shaping that took place to create the very paradigm you judge from.

In some societies and social context, the greatest love between two individuals is that when it is like a mother and son, a father and daughter. Where the love between the two or more...is entirely beyond any confines of definition, not limited by what they believe it should be but embrace what it is.

However it seems some here immediately jump to incestuous conclusions, which only reflects upon your own social upbringing...

However to conclude that your socialization is the same as that of the reality of warhammer 40k, and that of between Horus and the "Emperor"....well that is your assumption all together...not my own.


----------



## g00dd0ct0r (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhhh how i do love a Lux thread, 
Hats off to you sire hats off....


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

Furthermore I feel it is important to highlight the significance of the orks, from the prior reality in which they existed before being entered into the "Prison" (warhammer 40k reality), they were unruly "children".

All entities in the warhammer 40k reality were all different entities before they were entered into the "prison".


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

I am beginning to think that the warhammer 40k universe is aware of our universe, and that the tyrannids are in fact from our universe.


----------

